# il primo mese



## fightclub (7 Dicembre 2012)

Ecco il mio primo mese da tradito.

1 agosto
Sono due giorni che la mia vita e' cambiata meglio quasi una settimana che so e sono confuso spaesato. Non ho una strategia o so dove voglio andare mi rifugio nei figli che mi danno qualche momento di vera felicità. Voglio vivere alla giornata questo primo periodo che mi anzi ci ho dato per non buttare 15 anni di vita in 5 minuti. Mi piace come sono riuscito a guardare oltre anche se non e' stato facile ne' so se servira', se saro' piu' capace di fidarmi e riconoscere la sincerita' o l'amore se ne e' rimasto sia in me sia in lei. Vediamo se il tempo guarisce tutte le ferite. Ma quanto sara' profonda? Intanto la prima cosa che devo cercare di fare e' gestire tutta la rabbia che ho dentro e che monta quando meno me lo aspetto. Poi dobbiamo ricominciare a parlare. Di tutto. Non so nemmeno se e quanto voglio sapere di quello che e' successo anche perche'  e' partito da lei, non riesco nemmeno a scrivere il suo nome fa troppo male. Galleggio aspettando l'onda scrivevo su fb ieri oggi pensavo banalmente a mettere al riparo i miei soldi da tanto che la mia fiducia e' inesistente. Istinto di conservazione. E' ora che mi accarezzi l'anima, non l'ha fatto per troppo tempo sapendo che comunque io ero li' per lei sempre e comunque disposto a giustificarla con chi la criticava e a darle il mio supporto incondizionato. Che coglione! Forse questa e' la cosa che mi ha dato piu' fastidio: si e' approfittata di me e del mio amore. Incredibile la potenza dei sogni: il sogno di un rifiuto e da uno sguardo ho capito tutto: tutto il resto e' stato solo la conferma. Ho avuto tutto davanti agli occhi e non volevo vedere finche' il mio istinto ha squarciato il velo. Non dimentichero' mai la morte del mio cuore. Per adesso basta cosi'.

 Sera  
Prove di normalita' prime mezze parole spizzicate tra una fetta di pizza e l'altra delusione sua per i due contratti ma sono troppo rabioso per lasciar perdere. Appena mi scappa un sorriso mi viene su tutto e mi perdo nei miei incubi. Povero L: mi ha chiesto due volte di continuare a raccontare la favola ma io ero proprio lontano. Ho dovuto tagliare corto. Adesso si mette ad avere qualche pensiero anche per me anche se solo per un gelato. Spero solo di riuscire ad addormentarmi subito se no un'altra notte a girare nel letto e a sospirare. Che vita di merda.......



2agosto
Doveva arrivare prima o poi lo schifo e l'odio di pensarla con l'altro. E' stata improvvisa e mi ha steso parlo da solo tremo uno schifo. Anche stamattina la giornata e' cominciata in lacrime  e oggi sara' tutta cosi'. So che non passera'. Mani smettete di tremare! E poi come fai a chiedermi se puoi non stare  a casa quando sono in ferie: te l'ho detto chiaro e tondo fallo e basta!
Adesso quella merda di SS vuole chiarirsi con me fifone sa che posso fare un casino che non se lo immagina e vuole pararsi il culo da viscido verme qual'e'! Lo distruggero' psicologicamente lui che fa tanto l'uomo di chiesa e poi fa il pappone sperando di essere il prossimo fa schifo pure lui. Devo prepararmi un bel discorsetto.
Che giornata non vedo l'ora che finisca. Pur di non pensare mi sono messo a fare il sito della T. Oggi la mi ma ha capito subito che qualcosa non andava. Devo imparare ad essere piu' disinvolto ma come si fa. L'idea di lei con un altro mi fa morire morire morire un magone e un peso sullo stomaco... Cazzo che brutta storia non sapere se ne usciremo mi fa impazzire. Vorrei essere qualche mese avanti..... O un anno indietro. Intanto domani mi sfogo un po' con la merdaccia di SS.
3agosto
Sono passaggi obbligati: non potevo pensare di farcela cosi' a testa bassa. L'incontro con SS mi ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca perche' lui l'ha voluto solo per pararsi il culo e basta da piccolo uomo di merda qual'e': tutto merito suo se abbiamo risolto i nostri problemi nel 2007 2008 l'ha mandata lui dalla psyco! Il salvatore della patria..... VAFFANCULO gli ho detto dopo tutta la fatica che ho fatto quella volta. Oggi mi sento che la cosa giusta sarebbe stata cacciarla ma lo sto facendo per me di dare tempo al tempo di darmi una seconda possibilita' per essere felice con lei solo rabbia ho dentro adesso e lacrime da versare la mattina appena sveglio e quando sono in motore che singhiozzi come un bambino. Voglio solo vedere quando mi dara' le spiegazioni che le ho chiesto.
Chissa' se stasera sara' la volta buona: oggi pomeriggio mi ha detto che non avevamo avuto modo.... Pero' il modo di farsi un altro l'ha trovato eccome. Sono proprio demoralizzato oggi senza fiato mi trascino.
Ma anche stasera niente. Forse proprio non gliene frega niente. Bello questo inizio non bastava toccare il fondo tocca anche scavare e come al solito il lavoro sporco tocca a me.
4agosto
Una settimana di vita nuova se cosi' si puo' definire. Oggi mi sono dedicato a me stesso un'ora di nuoto sempre piu' intensa, l'unico lato positivo di 'sta storia potrebbe essere una bella preparazione per i M. Ma cosa dico che lati positivi ci possono essere nell' essere tristi e soli. Su fb c'e' una che conosco che secondo me sta passando dalla stessa situazione: leggo i suoi stati e sono i miei tranne che io me li tengo dentro. Domani sua maesta' mi dara' udienza prima della psyco: devo prepararmi perche' sara' davvero il momento piu' difficile della mia vita.
5agosto
E finalmente la parola fu. Dopo una mattinata passata a piangere in macchina andando e tornando da SE ci siamo visti al parco. Lei minimizza e punta sul passato che non era bello per niente ma sono troppo arrabbiato per sentire ste cose. Pensavo peggio pero'. Siamo rimasti che ci proveremo ma sa che lo faccio per me e non per L&B: e' la mia vita di cui si parla. Poi sono ormai 70 kg di cui 5 persi nell'ultima settimana. Non crede che sono riuscito la da solo a sopportare tutti i problemi che avevamo e che abbiamo anche adesso pensa che mi confidi con qualcuno non ha capito che come me ci sono solo io altruista per niente abituato a cercare di far star bene gli altri senza chiedere niente in cambio. Neanche una volta le ho chiesto aiuto l'unica volta che l'ho fatto mi ha dato in pasto ai suoi senza pensarci bel supporto che avevo. Poi dalla psyco mi sono chiarito le idee e' stata brava e poi siamo stati a parlare quasi due ore solo di me e di quello che voglio. Ci rivediamo settimana prossima solo noi due e vediamo in quale meandro della mia mente mi porta. E' davvero doloroso parlarne: a un certo punto ho trattenuto appena le lacrime......

6 agosto

Tregua armata molti silenzi e figli centrali. La sua attenzione e' tutta apparentemente su di loro di me ancora niente ma preferisco che sia cosi'. Domani spero in una bella giornata con gli amici. Gara in mare. La rabbia sta facendo posto alla consapevolezza anche se stamattina ancora ho pianto vedendo la B ridere beata sulla pancia della sua mamma.

7agosto
Stamattina non avevo proprio voglia di niente. Siamo andati in citta' ma per cosa? Per farmi comprare qualcosa? Seeeee..... Pomeriggio meglio fuori casa anche se anche con gli amici galleggio. La gara benino aspetto il tempo ma l'ho fatta bene per i miei limiti. Sono pero' contento per come L ha cambiato atteggiamento e attenzione almeno rispetto ai figli anche perche' io non sono ancora pronto per mettermi in gioco di nuovo con lei.

9agosto
Usciti i risultati della gara: ho fatto cagare peggio di due anni fa.... Oggi R era davvero isterica: mestruo dolori vari L un po' su di giri e torna sotto di brutto. Nel letto dolorante subito dopo cena. Mi fa male vederla cosi': la nostra dottoressa dice che dovrebbe ingrassare un po' e rinforzare la muscolatura addominale. Ovviamente ha avuto parole dolci per me anche se indirettamente: avevo preso qualche kg e stavo meglio adesso che li ho ripersi sto di nuovo male. Sti discorsi mi danno molto da pensare e oggi altro piantino al volante: odio la macchina!

10agosto
Sono passate due settimane da quando ho scoperto tutto anche se non riesco ancora a crederci. Le parole non escono oggi mi sembrava sempre chiusa in se stessa. Stasera abbiamo mangiato al mare e sembrava stare bene. Domani fuori con F&S ma non ne sembrava molto entusiasta anzi parecchio scocciata. Sembra quasi che sia io a dover dimostrare qualcosa. Boh!  

11agosto
Ancora non capisce. Le avevo detto che volevo accompagnarla all urografia. Oggi ha prenotato e mi dice che va con sua mamma. Nessuna buona sensazione. Ho sempre piu' l'impressione che pensi che basti impegnarsi per i figli. Quanto si sbaglia!
12 agosto
E oggi cosa racconto alla psyco? Adesso si e' buttata nel letto e sono quasi le 5. Si era dimenticata dell'appuntamento. Visibilmente incazzata non apre bocca e io sono sempre solo col mio dolore e nessuno spiraglio di normalita' neanche apparente. L mi ha chiesto quando smettiamo di litigare: piacerebbe saperlo anche a me: non voglio diventare come G&S che la tirano ancora in lungo e in largo. Sarebbe stato meglio un taglio netto? Non lo so ma cosi' va avanti tutto come prima senza parole. Devo trovare un modo per spiegarle come la vedo io per farmi capire senza farmi tirare in una discussione inconcludente. Come si ricostruisce un dialogo? Ci vuole pazienza ma un minimo di soddisfazione potrebbe darmela ci vorrebbe proprio poco come un osso tirato a un cane che e' talmente tanto tempo che se nessuno si occupa di me che ormai mi sono abituato ad occuparmi di me da solo mentre lei si e' fatta...... Aaaaaaaaaaa non riesco a sopportare l'idea del tradimento e forse non riusciro' a superarla. Diamo modo al tempo di guarire la ferita o ci buttiamo un po' di sale?

14agosto
Non aveva capito. Adesso lo sa: se non funzioniamo noi non ci sara' nessuna famiglia per dovere.
Le prospettive adesso come adesso non ci sono ancora una seduta da solo con la psyco e poi si parte insieme.....
15agosto
Che fatica sentire parlare gli altri di una coppia la nostra amcpra come se esistesse. La dani ieri sera e la stefi oggi sempre a cena. Dover mansare giu' il groppo che viene in gola e' davvero difficile. Poi sembra che la R abbia sempre la soluzione per tutto ma poi quando chiedo la risposta e' spesso "non lo so" e allpra mi viene da chiedermi se sbaglio io specie con L o se e' lei che non ci si raccapezza. Confusione e delirio.

16agosto
Tre settimane da quando ho scoperto il tradimento. Ancora questa idea di lei con un altro mi fa mancare il fiato mi vengono i brividi e il panico. Nasce da cose di tutti i giorni come quando la vedo coccolare i figli come sicuramente ha fatto con lui ma come e' da anni che non fa con me me lo ha anche detto che non riesce. Per me ha ricevuto poche coccole da poccola e non sa cosa significano. E' sempre piu' in gabbia: la vedo sempre piu' insofferente ma adesso non mi interessa. Glielo go detto chiaro e tondo che lei mi ha chiesto di stare in prigione per una vita dicendo che la famiglia puo' stare insieme per dovere e non per amore. Mi ha detto che sono troppo idealista ma quando le ho fatto capire come deve essere una vita senza amore non ha potuto dire niente.
18agosto
Altra bella giornatina con la R sottotono. Meno male che domani prendo L e ce ne andiamo da questo inferno. Lui non ha capito ma sente che c'e' qualcosa che non va. Oggi dalla psyco non so se e' andata bene o meno una seduta anpnima in attesa della prossima dove andremo in due.sono curioso anche se la R ha preso tempo. Non vorrebbe chiedere ai suoi e la babysitter non c'e' fino a settembre provero' a chiamarla io. Domani per tre giorni immerso nella natura in appennino.

19agosto
Si e' sentita libera di andare a tagliarsi i capelli solo oggi che non c'ero. Forse ha ragione la psyco che e' terrorizzata dalla possibilita' di perdermi e fa le cose solo per non peggiorate la nostra situazione. Vorrei che fosse piu' sincera con me invece di borbottare e basta. La strada sara' lunga. Oggi pero' voglio ricprdarmi della gioia di L per i suoi primi due pesci pescati con la canna: un momento bellissimo.

20agosto
E come al solito L tirato fuori dal contesto famigliare da il meglio di se' e ritrova un po' di serenita'. Era parecchio che non ero cosi' felice e contento di come si comporta. Domani come sara' con R e B? Vedremo.......

21agosto
Arrivata incazzata continuata meglio ma sempre incazzata. Se non aveva voglia poteva stare a casa. Mi spiace solo che L abbia fatto le spese della mia frustrazione stasera ma anche lui non aiuta. Devo trovare il modo di calmarlo. Da domani pero' mi guardera' con occhi meno amichevoli dopo le toto di stasera. Poche fortunatamente e speriamo che bastino.

24agosto
Che dire sempre piu' irrequieta e scostante non fa niente per venirmi incontro e tocca sempre a me fare il primo passo che palle! La babysitter con la mamma all'ospedale non mi aiuta ad organizzare la prima seduta dalla psyco. E lei non ci pensa neanche a chiedere una mano ai suoi. Venerdi' arrivano ma e ba e saranno giorni difficili. Ma cosa la frena? Per me non ha nessuna intenzione di mettersi in gioco e allora che la smetta di farmi perdere tempo: dopo tutto e' lei che ha combinato il casino in tutti i sensi. La vorrei odiare di piu' ma mi da una bella mano lei a non vederla piu' con gli stessi occhi.

28agosto
Azz una settimana senza scrivere una parola. Ancora non fiata e adesso le rispondo male quando se lo merita: non puo' essere cosi' capricciosa e arrogante allo stesso tempo. Sputa parole e basta sempre col suo bel modo ruvido che se una volta poteva piacermi adesso mi fa solo arrabbiare. Almeno i pupi hanno avuto una bella festa ma il fatto che ha fatto spesa dieci volte mi fa anche vedfre la confusione che ha in testa anche se questo non giustifica i continui silenzi sui nostri problemi: non ha ancora capito o forse sono io che come al solito sono un ingenuo dovrei dare un segno netto di rottura.
29agosto
Sono troppo buono......
30agosto
Sto cedendo coi nervi. Non ne posso piu' di questa situazione. Non capisce ma non chiede. L'unica cosa che sa dire e' "cosa devo fare?" cosa che mi fa girare parecchio le palle. E poi ci vanno di mezzo tutti figli compresi ma lei niente neanche li sposta. Si muove solo se mi sposto io. Troppo comodo. Non e' riuscita a trovare un giorno in due settimane!

Se la fa sotto dalla paura. Oggi le ho dovuto dire di nuovo che della casa non me ne frega niente. Mi ha trascinato per infissi e pavimenti ma non una parola. Io adesso come adesso in quella casa penso che non entrero' mai. Ma come fa? Se ne frega dei miei sentimenti e pensa solo alle cose pratiche: non esce dal suo stupido schema del dovere in cui si e' rifugiata. Del dovere adesso me ne sbatto. Pero' quando lo ha voluto il dovere me l'ha messo in quel posto. Poi per caso mi accorgo che non ricarica il cell da giugno col bancomat ha ancora qualcosa da nascondere?

31agosto
Oggi giornata di stacco dal macello con giochi e scivoli in aquafan io e L. Non mi sono divertito molto ma almeno e' sbollita la rabbia di ieri.ho anche cercato per il bene di tutti di non chiudermi troppo. Quello che non capisco e' perche' non ha mai avuto il coraggio di chiedermi come sto sono sempre piu' convinto che non ci sia un futuro che non gliene freghi proprio niente ma aspetto la prima seduta se mai ci sara'. Quello che mi dispiace e che mi puzza e' il fatto che non riceva mai un messaggio o una telefonata quando ci sono io: mi dispiace ma devo indagare.


----------



## Tebe (7 Dicembre 2012)

.


----------

